# Potter's Angel (Centropyge potteri).....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

One of my favourite Pygmy Angelfish. "Reef Safe with Caution"; I've had this specimen for years. The only coral nipping that has occurred is with 'freshly' cut flesh from new frags or injured corals. Overall; it hasn't been curious with LPS, SPS, or clams. Each individual fish's demeanour will vary.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Definitely my favorite centropyge! Great looking boy you've got there.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

very pretty fish


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine never made it out of quarantine, beautiful fish though..(


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

angel fish look so beautiful, if only they were reef safe.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

some centropyge are reef safe, more so than others anyway.
I know of people with cherubs, potters, and I myself have had golden angels in a reef tank with no problems.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Some hobbyists choose their corals depending on their fish.

There is an article I read a few months back where a guy in Europoe had his SPS dominated tank filled with angle's!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

reminds me of drwarf gourami from fresh water in shape and stripe patterns


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! !!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Flexin5 said:


> angel fish look so beautiful, if only they were reef safe.


one of my favorite tanks on RC is Copps, which has tons of angels, and tons of sps.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1. Just keep them fat and then they'll be happy. I kept mine well fed and it never touched the SPS. Lost it in the disaster of a tank move though


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it's dependent on the fish. I fed my flame angle like crazy but he still went after sps. I've read that they can be fine in a reef tank for years and then one day bam, your $100 designer frag is eaten..lol


----------

